# Liscense plate lights



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

How do you replace the lights in the rear bumper that shine on the license plate? I looked underneath the bumper and inside the trunk and can't figure out how to replace the bulb. 
:newbie:


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

simple... take a flat head screw driver and pop out the plastic lens that is there remove the bulb replace and pop back in


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

get led replacements. they are just as easy to put in and they look alot better. if you have ever seen a new lexus is or audis they all have em. you can find them on ebay for like 5 bucks


----------



## yankeefan34786 (Dec 23, 2007)

yep...thats exactly what you do...they pop right out...i took mine out and put in green LEDs to go along with all the other green LEDs and neon on the inside and out of my car...its pretty great looking


----------



## steven8439 (Dec 23, 2007)

yankeefan34786 said:


> yep...thats exactly what you do...they pop right out...i took mine out and put in green LEDs to go along with all the other green LEDs and neon on the inside and out of my car...its pretty great looking



Thats legal?


----------



## yankeefan34786 (Dec 23, 2007)

naww...im pretty sure its illegal...i also had the stock lights and the LEDs in for a while...i think that that is legal cuz the white light is still on the lisence plate...theres just a little green too...


----------



## ankitp (Dec 24, 2007)

green leds, pretty ricey if you ask me. Some nice hyper whites will do the trick. But everyone has their own opinion.


----------

